# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  اردني إبن اردنيه لو شو ما صار

## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(7):  بني ملحم  :Eh S(7):   
لو الدنيا صارت دمار ... لو جبل عالي انهار ... ولو صلبوني على الأشجار ... و لو حرقوني 
بالنار ... و لو عذبوني طول النهار...و لو مزقو جسدي بالمنشار ... ولو أجبروني على الانتحار ... أقوللهم كلمة باختصار ... و أنطقها بعزة و افتخار ... و أرددها بتكرار ...واصرار... 
 اردني إبن اردنيه لو شو ما صار

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

والنعم منك معاذ 
الله يخليك للاردن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا أحلى نشمية

----------

